# Pattern Breeding



## AmitRajput (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Ron and all respected members, 

I have a puzzle where i do not find any help online. I am planning to breed white sided or Lahore Siraju ( pics attached). i am struggling to find whether this is mutation or gene which led to this pattern. if so can anyone suggest how can i breed few black, silver, and dan?

same goes for some one sided or two sided patterns?

Please check pics attached.

Thanks Amit kumar


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What colors of Lahores do you have available?


----------



## AmitRajput (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Currently i dont have any lahore piegon, i would like to breen then using Blue/Black and white piegon.

Is thre any way i can do this?


----------



## AmitRajput (Mar 14, 2015)

*Pattern Breeding piegons - Genetics*

I have few more patterns to explore. if someone can help me to solve the puzzle that how can these mentioned pattern can be breed from basic three type ash-red, Black/Blue and row + bar/Check/barless. i will be indebt of the person.

I used to have pigeon as kid but started after 15 years again. i am fascinated about these pattern/colored birds. i could have imported from the other country but few country doesn't allow this practice.

Please help
Amit kumar


----------



## AmitRajput (Mar 14, 2015)

*Pattern Breeding piegons - Genetics*

few more of interest


----------

